# Looking for: Rifle Vise Plans/Pix/Ideas



## Nodak7mm (May 31, 2011)

I have several target rifles that are long in length, tall pistol grips, weigh 17-20lbs and have 3" forearms. Would like to build a nice, functioning, ROBUST, and secure vice for working on them.

Would like idea or pix or stories on how you have or know of any built. Not looking for the average display stand style for Grandpa's 30-30, we're talking serious shooting rifles with 30" barrels that can be securely held during cleaning…

Comments and directions appreciated.

Rod


----------



## Nodak7mm (May 31, 2011)

Hmm, no rifle nuts here huh? I plan to just reverse engineer from the two metal/plastic ones and go from there. Kinda excited to do it, but might be a bit as i am still in the tool gathering stage and definatly a greenhorn noob..

BTT….

Rod in Fargo


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I know there are plenty of rifle nuts on this site, all you have to do is search for the rifle stocks that have been 
made and the gun cabinets. I have never made a special vise, if I have to clamp a rifle, I swing my big
vise so the end of the stock is supported on the work bench and clamp the forearm in the vise using special
wooden jaws with leather facing, crude but it works. If you want some examples of gun vises, Midway USA
has several types and brands. If you need more info, a visit to your local gunsmiths will probably give you
a look a vises that have been tested and proven, I can remember seeing several, but would be hard 
pressed to try to draw up a plan for one. Due to arthritis and eyesight I have dropped out of the Practical
Shooting club and do not spend as much time at the range as I used to, and am down to one real target
rifle (223 with Mueller sniper scope), hope this will help some and that you will have lots of fun at at the range.


----------



## Nodak7mm (May 31, 2011)

Gus,

Thanks for the reply. I have seen some of the rifle stocks and gun cabinets built on the site and find them all pretty dang nice looking.

As you suggest, I do have two composite/metal vices in my shop right now that are fixed for doing smithing. I had assumed, considering the talent I've noted on the board (far beyond mine) that someone may have cobbled up a vice. On the other hand, it is prob far easier to use what exsists from midway or wherever.

My quandry is I need something portable (to take to matches) and one that can handle a big ol target gun, which the std midway or tipton or cabela dont do without some mods. Its the stock design of my target rifles. They are a benchrest stock on sterioids for shooting long distant prone.

However, I think I am going to break new ground and reverse engineer one from what I got to fit my needs. Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Rod


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I made one. I can post pictures tomorrow, but I used a wood screw on a fulcrum type bar covered with felt to hold the but end. It sets in a groove (yours would need to be wider which is held with a velcro strap on the barrel end. I've made several for family and friends. No complaints so far. I've used mine for about 20 years. I have built several custom mausers (for myself only) and used it quite extensively.


----------



## Nodak7mm (May 31, 2011)

Don,

Looking forwards to seeing the pix, thanks for your input..

Rod


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll dig mine out of the closet and get you a couple pictures. If you like it I will draw up som plans for it.


----------



## Nodak7mm (May 31, 2011)

Couple of respondees mentioned posting pix, any luck guys…

all pics appreciated.

Rod in Fargo


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Rod, I just googled it and it looks like you'll find some on the first page. "rifle vise plans"


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

sorry guys, I forgot. This weekend for sure. I just made myself a reminder.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

take a look here at my gun vise.


----------



## Nodak7mm (May 31, 2011)

Don,

Thanks for taking the pix and posting them. I have seen several simialr at matches incorporating the drawer and that is what I would like to do, a self contained heavy cleaning vise.

On another not, Hellavawreck thanks for the suggestions. I have researched those plans and all seem to be patterned after the Cabelea's vise. The Cabelas wood vise is (IMHO) a very light duty and would probably collapse under the stress I would put it under. At least that was my thought when I picked one up a couple yrs ago and studied the design then gave it away.

I have pretty much figured out that I will need to put something together from the pictures in my head and go from there. Build a working model from scraps for fit and function then use some strong hardwood. And something that looks looks good too.

Thanks for all your help.

Rod in Fargo


----------

